# how to disable one note



## sarap (Dec 26, 2009)

microsoft one note has started appearing voluntarily whenever i try to print something. i want it olff but since i don't know how it got turned on, i am at a loss. how do i get this out of here?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What operating system? Basically, you need to change the installed options in Office. In Windows XP, you'd go to Add/Remove Programs, select Microsoft Office, and click the Change button. Then follow the screens to de-select One Note. In Windows 7, go to the Control Panel, and click Uninstall under Programs, right-click Microsoft Office, and select Change.


----------



## mrcrassic (Dec 24, 2009)

In addition to the above suggestion (which is correct), you can also disable the OneNote printer by doing the following:

*Windows XP and older:
*Go to _Start_, then _Control Panel_, and click on _Printers and Faxes_. If you have any other printer on that window, right-click one and select _Set as Default Printer._ When you print new documents, you should no longer see that as the first option.

*Windows 7:
*Go to the Printers and Faxes window by searching for it in the _Start Menu_. You can also go to the _Control Panel_ by clicking on the Start Menu and selecting the Printers and Faxes window there. Afterwards, follow the same instructions as above to set another printer as the default.

Hope this helps,
Carlos


----------



## sarap (Dec 26, 2009)

i went to control panel and deleted one note altogether. we'll see if that works.

i tried the previous suggestion and using 'change' went into office. but i don't see any command that would allow me to delete or disable one note. i have windows xp, btw.

i'm going to reboot, then try to print something and see if one note stays away.


----------



## sarap (Dec 26, 2009)

bingo! looks like it's gone. thanks so much for your help.


----------

